# E.A. about to be FC



## Bro. A

Greetings brethren,
I'm proud to be a member of Freemasonry. I'm an E.A., initiated in Oct and about to be passed to FC here in about 2 weeks. I'm learning alot at a fairly decent pace and I'm really enjoying my journey so far. I'm looking forward to my future career in Freemasonry and hope to meet some great brothers in the long run.


----------



## Warrior1256

Greeting and welcome to the forum Brother and a hearty congratulations on the upcoming passing to the degree of FC!


----------



## CLewey44

Bro. A said:


> Greetings brethren,
> I'm proud to be a member of Freemasonry. I'm an E.A., initiated in Oct and about to be passed to FC here in about 2 weeks. I'm learning alot at a fairly decent pace and I'm really enjoying my journey so far. I'm looking forward to my future career in Freemasonry and hope to meet some great brothers in the long run.


It's a great degree and informationally, the best degree perhaps.


----------



## dfreybur

Welcome to the family once adopted Brother.


----------



## Bro. A

Warrior1256 said:


> Greeting and welcome to the forum Brother and a hearty congratulations on the upcoming passing to the degree of FC!



Thank you my brother. I appreciate it.


----------



## Bro. A

CLewey44 said:


> It's a great degree and informationally, the best degree perhaps.



Thank you my brother. I was told by several brothers to pay attention to the FC degree.


----------



## Bro. A

dfreybur said:


> Welcome to the family once adopted Brother.



Thank you my brother. "Once adopted"? Lol


----------



## dfreybur

Each degree is an adoption ceremony among other meanings.


----------



## Bro. A

dfreybur said:


> Each degree is an adoption ceremony among other meanings.



I get it... You only have to go through each degree once. MM is the final step in the "adoption process". But like you said there are other meanings to them.


----------



## David612

Congratulations on the upcoming degree-
It is true that there are certainly more flashy degrees but the FC degree does hold a lot of information and you would certainly do well to study at lengths it’s depth-


----------



## Bro. A

David612 said:


> Congratulations on the upcoming degree-
> It is true that there are certainly more flashy degrees but the FC degree does hold a lot of information and you would certainly do well to study at lengths it’s depth-



Thank you my brother. I'm definitely looking forward it.


----------



## ViR

Hello Br. 
First welcome in the family.
Second, doing the work on the FC right now I can definitely say it's a really interesting degree, is rich and deep in meaning.
I am sure you will learn a lot as I do.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## David612

Bro. A said:


> Thank you my brother. I'm definitely looking forward it.


My only advise is to remember that when studying try to reign the subject matter into what’s relevant to you-
It’s very easy to get sidetracked with origins, appendant bodies, talk of jurisdictional differences and so on and you will have a lifetime of those experiences, while doing the degrees prioritise the relevant subject matter to topics that help towards your personal growth.


----------



## Warrior1256

David612 said:


> It’s very easy to get sidetracked with origins, appendant bodies, talk of jurisdictional differences and so on and you will have a lifetime of those experiences, while doing the degrees prioritise the relevant subject matter to topics that help towards your personal growth.


100% agree! Concentrate on the degrees and proficiencies first. There is plenty of time for the other things later on.


----------



## Bro. A

ViR said:


> Hello Br.
> First welcome in the family.
> Second, doing the work on the FC right now I can definitely say it's a really interesting degree, is rich and deep in meaning.
> I am sure you will learn a lot as I do.
> 
> Congratulations Brother and good luck to you. I'm turning in my proficiency on Monday. I'm looking forward to the FC degree. It's been a great journey so far.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bro. A

David612 said:


> My only advise is to remember that when studying try to reign the subject matter into what’s relevant to you-
> It’s very easy to get sidetracked with origins, appendant bodies, talk of jurisdictional differences and so on and you will have a lifetime of those experiences, while doing the degrees prioritise the relevant subject matter to topics that help towards your personal growth.



Thanks for the advice Brother David. And you are 100% correct in what you said. My main focus right now is the Blue Lodge. I'm not even interested in any other thing. Since I've been initated, I've been invited  to 4 E.A. degrees  in our jurisdiction and have presented the metallic substance in each one. Going to these initiations have helped with my proficiency and I have met alot of good brothers at each lodge. I just wished I would have done this years ago. It's a GREAT thing!


----------



## Bro. A

Warrior1256 said:


> 100% agree! Concentrate on the degrees and proficiencies first. There is plenty of time for the other things later on.



Thanks brother Warrior1256, my main focus is Blue Lodge. It will be a while before I extend myself out to anything else. I was told to NEVER forget about the Blue Lodge. Blue Lodge IS home...


----------



## Warrior1256

Bro. A said:


> I was told to NEVER forget about the Blue Lodge. Blue Lodge IS home...


Exactly! Blue Lodge should always come first IMHO.


----------



## Bro. A

Warrior1256 said:


> Exactly! Blue Lodge should always come first IMHO.



Yes sir!


----------



## Bro. A

Greetings Brothers, hope all is well. Just an update on me... I've turned in my proficiency for E.A. and it went very well. I'll be passed to F.C. this coming Monday.


----------



## JanneProeliator

Great news brother.
Enjoy the degree and it's beauty. Listen carefully. There is lots of information and ecudation in this degree.


----------



## Keith C

As others have said, congratulations on passing your proficiency and enjoy the FC ritual.

Next month will be my first time conferring the FC Degree, so I share some of the nervous anticipation with you!


----------



## Bro. A

JanneProeliator said:


> Great news brother.
> Enjoy the degree and it's beauty. Listen carefully. There is lots of information and ecudation in this degree.



Thanks Brother. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Bro. A

Keith C said:


> As others have said, congratulations on passing your proficiency and enjoy the FC ritual.
> 
> Next month will be my first time conferring the FC Degree, so I share some of the nervous anticipation with you!



Thank you Brother, I'm looking forward to it. And good luck with conferring the FC degree. I'm sure you'll do a fine job.


----------



## Bro. A




----------



## mrpierce17

Bro. A said:


> Greetings brethren,
> I'm proud to be a member of Freemasonry. I'm an E.A., initiated in Oct and about to be passed to FC here in about 2 weeks. I'm learning alot at a fairly decent pace and I'm really enjoying my journey so far. I'm looking forward to my future career in Freemasonry and hope to meet some great brothers in the long run.



Congratulations stay on your study material and never lose sight of the previous degrees as you advance look well to the East my brother 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bro. A

mrpierce17 said:


> Congratulations stay on your study material and never lose sight of the previous degrees as you advance look well to the East my brother
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app



Greetings my brother and thank you. I've been told that by many other brothers as well. I will take that great advice and stay focused. I'm taking The Craft VERY seriously and trying to learn as much as I possibly can.


----------



## mrpierce17

Bro. A said:


> Greetings my brother and thank you. I've been told that by many other brothers as well. I will take that great advice and stay focused. I'm taking The Craft VERY seriously and trying to learn as much as I possibly can.



Take your time and soak it all up it’s not a race it’s a journey you will be a mason for the rest of your life 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bro. A

mrpierce17 said:


> Take your time and soak it all up it’s not a race it’s a journey you will be a mason for the rest of your life
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app



So Mote It Be


----------



## Bro Sony

Welcome to the forum Brother!


----------



## Bro. A

Bro Sony said:


> Welcome to the forum Brother!



Thank you brother


----------



## Bro. A

Greetings brethren, 
New update....I was passed to F.C. last Monday and it went very well. I turned in my proficiency for F.C. tonight and that went very well. I was informed that I will be raised to the sublime degree of M.M. in 2 weeks.


----------



## Bloke

Bro. A said:


> Greetings brethren,
> New update....I was passed to F.C. last Monday and it went very well. I turned in my proficiency for F.C. tonight and that went very well. I was informed that I will be raised to the sublime degree of M.M. in 2 weeks.


Congratulations  Brother and a belated Welcome. 

Some trivia - you might be interested to know here you cannot be raised as a Master Mason for not less than 52 weeks after becoming a Freemason - in GL of Chile, you must spend not less than a year as a EA, then another year as a FC, another year as a MM... there are pros and cons to that, but what really matters is how you live the values of Freemasonry for the rest of your life, regardless of how long it took you to be passed and raised..

Enjoy the journey - and may it be long and happy!


----------



## CLewey44

Bro. A said:


> Greetings brethren,
> New update....I was passed to F.C. last Monday and it went very well. I turned in my proficiency for F.C. tonight and that went very well. I was informed that I will be raised to the sublime degree of M.M. in 2 weeks.


Any thoughts on the FC degree? As I go along, it's probably my favorite  degree in BL.


----------



## Bro. A

Bloke said:


> Congratulations  Brother and a belated Welcome.
> 
> Some trivia - you might be interested to know here you cannot be raised as a Master Mason for not less than 52 weeks after becoming a Freemason - in GL of Chile, you must spend not less than a year as a EA, then another year as a FC, another year as a MM... there are pros and cons to that, but what really matters is how you live the values of Freemasonry for the rest of your life, regardless of how long it took you to be passed and raised..
> 
> Enjoy the journey - and may it be long and happy!



Greetings Brother and thank you for the welcome. 
That is some interesting information... that way you learn ALOT more about each degree and you're more proficient in the work and craft. Thanks for that bit of insight brother.


----------



## Bro. A

CLewey44 said:


> Any thoughts on the FC degree? As I go along, it's probably my favorite  degree in BL.



I'll say this... as an E.A. you're a young boy starting out in life. Everything is new and exciting but hard work at the same time. F.C. is the point you become that mature young man that has a bit more knowledge and you start to understand the things you were taught as that young boy. You start to apply those principles to your everyday life. That's how I see it. But overall I like this degree and I'm still studying it even though I've turned in my proficiency.


----------



## dfreybur

Bro. A said:


> Greetings brethren,
> New update....I was passed to F.C. last Monday and it went very well. I turned in my proficiency for F.C. tonight and that went very well. I was informed that I will be raised to the sublime degree of M.M. in 2 weeks.



Welcome again to the family twice adopted Brother.


----------



## Bro. A

dfreybur said:


> Welcome again to the family twice adopted Brother.



Thank you my brother. I'm on my way!!!


----------



## HerrickMusic

Bro. A said:


> View attachment 6412



Congratulations of course brother!  What book did you get this from?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Bro. A

Thank you my brother.
This is where I got that from...


----------



## Bro. A

Greetings my brothers, I'm proud to say that I have been raised to the sublime degree of a Master Mason. (11 Feb 2019) All I can say is WOW!!!! I'm still in that "did this just happen" moment.


----------



## CLewey44

Bro. A said:


> Greetings my brothers, I'm proud to say that I have been raised to the sublime degree of a Master Mason. (11 Feb 2019) All I can say is WOW!!!! I'm still in that "did this just happen" moment.


Lolol, that's great Bro. A. Congrats and I hope you can be a strong pillar in your lodge now. You moved thru pretty quickly. Your zeal certainly shows.


----------



## Bro. A

CLewey44 said:


> Lolol, that's great Bro. A. Congrats and I hope you can be a strong pillar in your lodge now. You moved thru pretty quickly. Your zeal certainly shows.



Thank you Bro CLewey44, yes I did move rather quickly but I've learned alot at the same time. But it's not over yet. Not by a long shot. There is so much I want to learn and it will just take time. And I have plenty of that.


----------



## dfreybur

Welcome again, and again, to the family thrice adopted Brother.


----------



## Bro. A

dfreybur said:


> Welcome again, and again, to the family thrice adopted Brother.[/QUOTE
> 
> Lol...I'm  no longer adopted my brother. This is the real deal.


----------

